# Unsure



## Goodgirl2 (May 30, 2011)

Hi All,
I'm new to this site so bear with me. I have been married for 12 years now and I feel so alone in my marriage. I have dedicated so much to my husband and his career and it has left me drained and unable to give anything else. I beleive that I'm a good wife and I know that I deserve so much better. Now don't get me wrong, I think my husband is a good person but not the best lover. It feels as if we are more like roomamtes than lovers at this point. His job is very demanding and he can't be there for me as much as he would like to be so I feel neglected by him. His job reguires him to be out of town for months and months at a time. He misses our anniversaries, holidays, birthdays and other occasions which I put up with because he has to work. But after I support him and his job, my needs from him are not being met. I'm not sure what to do next. I have even thought about cheating on him just to get the attention that I need. I know this is not the answer but I find it so tempting because I have told him about my feelings over and over again and he thinks he does nothing wrong. Please help before I do something I regret!


----------

